# Worst Music/Videos of all time HERE!



## tstick (Apr 6, 2017)

post 'em up!


----------



## dagwood45431 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## tstick (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 26, 2018)

career killer


----------



## canpies (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

They were a hot band....Radar Love, Twilight Zone....and then this ruined them in the U.S. A good tune, but certainly a 'what were they thinking??' video, that not even the return of the Twilight Zone dancers could save.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

This is my entry for worst song/video combo.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> This is my entry for worst song/video combo.


Whatchooo talkin' about? That video is fun fun fun fun. Made me feel like partying partying [yeah] partying partying [yeah]. And tomorrow is Friday Friday, I gotta get down for Friday. Dawg.


----------



## socaljoe (Dec 27, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Whatchooo talkin' about? That video is fun fun fun fun. Made me feel like partying partying [yeah] partying partying [yeah]. And tomorrow is Friday Friday, I gotta get down for Friday. Dawg.


Fair enough...but are you kickin in the front seat or sittin in the backseat? Gotta make your mind up, dawg.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2018)

Now this...is awfulness.






But THIS is awesomeness !


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)

@too larry - dude? That's not a bad tune by VP, and it's of a hetero persuasion...not that there's anything wrong with that. But Men Without Hats?? That never stops being awesome. For example, the remix below. That's one lucky Italian.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)

Also qualifies for "Greatest Videos" category.....hard to decide.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Dec 29, 2018)

I fuckin' love Candlemass but this is so cheesy.


----------



## Thegermling (Dec 29, 2018)

socaljoe said:


> This is my entry for worst song/video combo.


NOO!!! You bastard you beat me too it.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## socaljoe (Dec 30, 2018)

Thegermling said:


> NOO!!! You bastard you beat me too it.


Well, they say great minds think alike...I don't know where that leaves us, but they do say that. Whoever "they" are...


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2018)

Amos Otis said:


> Now this...is awfulness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you know these two top the charts every time, lol.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 1, 2019)

The only one so far to make this list twice.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 1, 2019)

I love this song but the video is pretty bad.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2019)

One of the few Bungle tunes I have no use for.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 19, 2019)

Talk about bad casting! Some people just aren't sexy.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 10, 2019)

"these guys have no future" - Butthead


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Jun 10, 2019)

Every time a KODI link wouldn't work lol...


----------



## ChiefRunningPhist (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## playallnite (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## tstick (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jun 26, 2019)

No comment


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2019)

*Cascada - Summer Of Love*

*aka Summer of Skanks*

*



*


----------



## Rainbow Warrior (Jul 1, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> *Cascada - Summer Of Love*
> 
> *aka Summer of Skanks*
> 
> ...


I see u got taste and u like dance music; here’s one for u:


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 1, 2019)

Rainbow Warrior said:


> I see u got taste and u like dance music; here’s one for u:


She's a few levels below mediocre, and I don't much care for dance music, in fact.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 2, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


>


Winner winner chicken dinner. I hate and love this at the same time. Watch it on YouTube...the comments are equally hilarious. 

"Three seca roooo. like the kinda roos you had in skoo "

"When your friends and family don’t respect you enough to tell you the truth."

Apparently, SNL was inspired by Lisa Gail as well. Much, much thanks for this post ! Also, she has dozens more vids, and after watching 2, I'd say they're just as good bad. Wow!.


----------



## too larry (Jul 5, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


>


You can only watch for three seconds before you have to look away,


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 5, 2019)

You have a title conteder there,well done . That is so bad


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 14, 2019)

This one is pretty high on my list.

Jacob


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 15, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> This one is pretty high on my list.
> 
> Jacob


posted on page one - people love to hate it.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 16, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> posted on page one - people love to hate it.


Sorry, didn't notice that... Haha yeah because it's a crime against music

Jacob


----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 16, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Sorry, didn't notice that... Haha yeah because it's a crime against music
> 
> Jacob





Amos Otis said:


> Whatchooo talkin' about? That video is fun fun fun fun. Made me feel like partying partying [yeah] partying partying [yeah]. And tomorrow is Friday Friday, I gotta get down for Friday. Dawg.


Wait...that was posted on page one.


----------



## medviper (Aug 1, 2019)

commander cody-two triple cheese


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2019)

Lol ,I want to love that ,lol that’s greatness .

“Two triple cheese side order a fries” hahah outstanding


----------



## medviper (Aug 1, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Lol ,I want to love that ,lol that’s greatness .
> 
> “Two triple cheese side order a fries” hahah outstanding


thank you,
i had to edit the title because i put captain beefheart down originally as the composer, after all these years i still confuse the two.


----------



## tstick (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2019)

That’s a top 5 challenger for sure . I only made it to her butt then tapped out


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> Lol ,I want to love that ,lol that’s greatness .
> 
> “Two triple cheese side order a fries” hahah outstanding


I like it, too. Cheesy by intent is fine by me. The worst don't seem to be aware how bad they are, and had no one around that would tell them. Here's one.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2019)

I can’t do Danny elfman wrong . He has destroyed the movie sound track industry and oingo boingo had the sound track of some epic mission beach/pacific beach parties for me back back in the day .

I gotta give him the free pass but I 100 feel your flow w/it .

Edit:good for your soul album smells like the Pacific Ocean


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 1, 2019)

dagwood45431 said:


>


Well you obviously never bought a piece of card board from Alfonso so your opinion. Is warped


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 1, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I can’t do Danny elfman wrong . He has destroyed the movie sound track industry and oingo boingo had the sound track of some epic mission beach/pacific beach parties for me back back in the day .
> 
> I gotta give him the free pass but I 100 feel your flow w/it .


I high fived Danny Elfman on back to back nights from the front row in Richmond, then Norfolk, seems like around '88. I've seen some great shows, but none better than Oingo Boingo. Live they can't be beat. But they made awful promo videos.


----------



## DaFreak (Aug 1, 2019)

I pissed right off when I woke him early after a concert


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 1, 2019)

I’m so sorry for this but it has to be done


----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 2, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m so sorry for this but it has to be done


Some people did some thing. I assume it gets no better after the first 12 seconds.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 2, 2019)

You gotta make it to the part where she has the baby

Edit : lol, fuck that you gotta take one for the team and push all the way to the end .


----------



## tstick (Aug 2, 2019)

SpaceGrease said:


> I’m so sorry for this but it has to be done


Damn she's a terrible singer....but she's so damn hawt!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Dec 13, 2019)

Lol ,”studio cut for the win “

My next entry is also a top 10 contender


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2019)

Fat and flat.


----------



## playallnite (Jan 4, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I like it, too. Cheesy by intent is fine by me. The worst don't seem to be aware how bad they are, and had no one around that would tell them. Here's one.


My friend used to be their manager.


----------



## playallnite (Jan 4, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


Canned Heat is rolling in their graves


----------



## playallnite (Jan 4, 2020)

too larry said:


>


triggers the gag reflex


----------



## xtsho (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Dope Fly (Jan 26, 2020)

I like this video in all of its shitty low-budget glory. It's probably one of the worst animations ever with the weirdest storyline to go along with it


----------



## Dope Fly (Jan 26, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


I'm not sure if it's the song or the video that makes it all so odd but I think it's the song. It may as well be considered a cursed song. The video is okay given how long ago it was made. There was really no standard for music videos back then or not much of a standard anyway.


----------



## xtsho (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Dope Fly (Jan 26, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Fat and flat.


That was awful!
The older Stevie Nicks gets the more she resembles Carrie Fisher.
Never liked her music that much. Boring adult contemporary.


----------

